# How often are you sad? Just a little bit, maybe?



## myaskovsky2002

How often are you sad? Just like that. No explanation is required. But just if you want, you can share what things make you a bit sad, just sad and very sad...


----------



## TrazomGangflow

It goes on and off for me. I can be sad for a little while and quickly become happy. I rarely become sad for long periods of time.


----------



## Roberto

If I am really sad, I try posting one or two things on a Forum, preferably while thinking about Mozart, which normally cheers me up


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am sometimes sad. The last time I was sad was when Tristan died and Isolde sang her Liebestod. I wish I was sad more often.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I'm never sad about operas, I guess. I know that when the curtain falls all died people will appear for the auplasse! LOL


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I guess i'm worried about our poor planet! We are destroying it so fast! It really makes me sad. The winters here in Quebec are warmer and warmer. Even when recycling, we are not doing enough. I bought a Kindle two year ago, so did my wife before me. We contribute to avoid cutting so many trees. My wife also bought a new lawn mower, no gas. Manual and on battery (when you are realy tired). No noise, no pollution...


----------



## Vaneyes

As the world continues to grow with uncaring idiots, I find my self frequently sad. It's not debilitating sadness, because as I mentioned on another thread, I've long since expected anything from my fellow man.

Over the decades, I've become almost numb about the bad, and more and more exhilarated by goodness. Thankfully, the good more than offsets.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Recently, it's seemed to me that our have been getting colder and colder around here. Blast it!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Klavierspieler said:


> Recently, it's seemed to me that our have been getting colder and colder around here. Blast it!


Well... When you live "elsewhere", everything seems to be possible....LOL. I don't know where you live!

We are "friends". You could say this at least.

Martin


----------



## Praeludium

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess i'm worried about our poor planet! We are destroying it so fast! It really makes me sad. The winters here in Quebec are warmer and warmer. Even when recycling, we are not doing enough. I* bought a Kindle two year ago, so did my wife before me. We contribute to avoid cutting so many trees.* My wife also bought a new lawn mower, no gas. Manual and on battery (when you are realy tired). No noise, no pollution...


Aww, I think you need to watch this !
A book last centuries, a Kindle definitely not. A lot of outdated high-tech products finish their live in open air rubbish dump in third-world country, and a high-tech product is outdated very quickly (and they're intended to be so !)...
Moreover, I don't think it's the wood we cut for books which cause problem (cutting wood in itself is fine, it's more how and where we do it that cause problem, don't you think ?).

Uh.. anyway. I'm sad every night when I'm in my bed q: and when I watch documentaries/read articles about corruption, pollution, wars, child work, etc.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Praeludium said:


> Aww, I think you need to watch this !
> A book last centuries, a Kindle definitely not. A lot of outdated high-tech products finish their live in open air rubbish dump in third-world country, and a high-tech product is outdated very quickly (and they're intended to be so !)...
> Moreover, I don't think it's the wood we cut for books which cause problem (cutting wood in itself is fine, it's more how and where we do it that cause problem, don't you think ?).
> 
> Uh.. anyway. I'm sad every night when I'm in my bed q: and when I watch documentaries/read articles about corruption, pollution, wars, child work, etc.


There is something wrong with the video, I couldn't watch it. By the way, the main problem is not just cutting trees, but not planting again. Sweden is an example to be followed. Here in North America we do not palnt enough, we just cut. I don,t think Kindle is obsolete...and even when this will become obsolete, I will keep it.

Watch this if you have time. EVERYBODY should watch this!






20 minutes in order to know nowadays situation, is not that much! *Open your eyes*! *You'll be invited to watch it on youtube, no viruses*.

Martin

Martin, worried


----------



## Praeludium

(Here's the video I was mentioning :





)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> There is something wrong with the video, I couldn't watch it. By the way, the main problem is not just cutting trees, but not planting again. Sweden is an example to be followed. Here in North America we do not palnt enough, we just cut. I don,t think Kindle is obsolete...and even when this will become obsolete, I will keep it.
> 
> Watch this if you have time. EVERYBODY should watch this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minutes in order to know nowadays situation, is not that much! *Open your eyes*! *You'll be invited to watch it on youtube, no viruses*.
> 
> Martin
> 
> Martin, worried


I've seen that before. It is quite good, I must say. What I like about it is that it has a bit more of a positive feel than other similar films I have seen.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sometimes. When I am sad, I come here to TalkClasscial to mingle with you folks ...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Praeludium said:


> (Here's the video I was mentioning :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Again, I couldn't play it....TRY to clic on your 6th icon after the A and include it there...double http are usually not accepted.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sometimes. When I am sad, I come here to TalkClasscial to mingle with you folks ...


So do I...and talking with you cheers me up!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Boredom = Sadness ?


Sometimes...I have some difficulties to know if I am sad or simply bored...Sadness and boredom lead me to the same odd feeling: unisiness, discomfort...I get bored very easily. Sometimes, I consider life as boring...I'm happy I'm old and I won't live long. I enjoy music, but I can't live JUST listening to music and reading. I had just one old friend, he moved 700 KM from here...I am happily married, but sometimes I miss my male friends. I have more things TO DO than things I like to do. I buy a lot of things for having some novelty in my life, this feeling (novelty) lasts less and less...and I have to face the routine almost every day of my life. Routine is boring...I also think it is sad. I feel I'm getting naked here...(just too bad).

Martin, a bit a philosopher


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Sometimes, mainly when I finish a good book!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Sometimes, mainly when I finish a good book!


So do I! It is llke saying good buy to a good friend, and you never know what's coming afterwards.

It has happend twice to me lately. Now I'm reading a not-so-bad book, the 3rd from a saga. Very predictable. No surprises. Before I read Mozart's wife and Mozart's sister, both awesome and very interesting. Now it is about a female-detective who can see and speak to dead people.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> So do I! It is llke saying good buy to a good friend, and you never know what's coming afterwards.


Yes. 



myaskovsky2002 said:


> Now it is about a female-detective who can see and speak to dead people.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I guess I think too much! That is maybe, or very probably, the reason I get bored so easily.
Just don't think! Be happy! Shop! Shop! Shop! Spend all your money, get drunked, do not think. Be a tool of Capitalism.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes.
> 
> What's wrong with that?


I didn't say that something was "wrong" about that... But I'm sure this third book is not different from the first and the second one...And there are seven....Wish me "bon courage". Lol


----------



## Couchie

Typically I am unnecessarily happy without any good reason. Perhaps hypomania or something.


----------



## Roberto

Couchie said:


> Typically I am unnecessarily happy without any good reason. Perhaps hypomania or something.


Or could be the number of leitmotivs circulating in the nervous system


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> But I'm sure this third book is not different from the first and the second one...And there are seven....Wish me "bon courage". Lol


OMG! Yes, I think you will need courage.  Give up now whilst you can.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I was sad this evening. It's nice to be sad without knowing why.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was sad this evening. It's nice to be sad without knowing why.


*Searching Smiley Faces* Why is there no raised eyebrow smiley face here?! I shall have to type one 0_o Why were you sad for no particular reason?


----------



## Arabella

myaskovsky2002 said:


> How often are you sad? Just like that. No explanation is required. But just if you want, you can share what things make you a bit sad, just sad and very sad...


Yesterday, I felt sad for no reason. 
Sometimes I day dream too much, and when I realise I am still far away from achieving all of my dreams, I feel sad.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Couchie said:


> Typically I am unnecessarily happy without any good reason. Perhaps hypomania or something.


Well.....You are young, that helps. Youth = trying to ignore what future is. I wouldn't like to be young nowadays...At least, here in Canada, even getting a nice diploma (other that in "making-money-stuff" like finances, accounting...) is not a warranty for getting an employment. My younger son has a master in philosophy, he is teaching at the college in a temporary basis. Now, with all these strikes, he's kind of unemployed. We consider here Philosophy and Literature as *soft sciences*, this term is of course pejoratif. This is It is so sad. They consider that all sciences not directly related with money are useless.

See "the best things in life are free"

http://www.talkclassical.com/19531-i-really-think-best.html

Yes, I am sad about Humanity! People are getting more and more down to earth...
This group is amazing! I love it! It is for me a way to think that somewhere they are still interesting people. I'll be extremely sad if I were banned! I was already banned more than once. Now, I'm trying to behave...LOL

Martin, a fighter


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> OMG! Yes, I think you will need courage.  Give up now whilst you can.


I'm not a "give up" guy...or a giveupper (I made up this word...LOL). The book is pleasant, not deep, not smart, just ok....and it was very inexpensive, my wife already bought it for 3.00$ I think. I read 30% of the book...It is not that long....It's not like watching or listening a new tetralogie composed by Xdftysuinty...LOL. By the way, I'm watching while doing my treadmil, the third version of Der Ring des Nibelungen (Blu Ray), Mehta. I am with Siegfried now. I saw before the two whole versions on DVD: James Levine and Daniel Berenboim. This one is different...like Star Wars a bit, but the singers are ok and Mehta is awesome. Of course, Daniel Barenboim is the best since Solti....

Martin again


----------



## Klavierspieler

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Searching Smiley Faces* Why is there no raised eyebrow smiley face here?! I shall have to type one 0_o Why were you sad for no particular reason?




Or maybe that was a little more "raised" than you intended? :devil:


----------



## Lenfer

I am sad often due to health issues I know that I do not have as much time here as most. I'm also unable to do things I used to do or would like to do for the same reason. When I am down I remember this:

"*Perfer et obdura; dolor hic tibi proderit olim.*"​
My Latin is a bit rusty since leaving school but I'm told it means, *Be patient and tough; some day this pain will be useful to you*. That's my motto and it helps me get through tough times.


----------



## cwarchc

"Ten Tonics
1. Stop worrying. Worry kills life.
2. Begin each day with a purpose. It will arm your soul.
3. Control appetite. Over-indulgence clogs body and mind.
4. Accept your limitations . . .
5. Don?t envy. It wastes time and energy.
6. Have faith in people. Cynicism sours the disposition.
7. Find a hobby. It will relax your nerves.
8. Read a book a week to stimulate imagination and broaden your views.
9. Spend some time alone for the peace of solitude and silence.
10. Try to want what you have, instead of spending your strength trying to get what you want."


----------



## Lenfer

I think I would die without cynicism without it your living a lie. :tiphat:


----------



## presto

I’m a pretty upbeat sort of person but I get sad seeing interesting old building getting knocked down, reading about tigers being hunted to extinction and seeing people dropping litter.
The world could be a far more beautiful place!


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I've been fighting depression for the past 5 months, and I'd say I'm sad about 90% of the day.  I'm trying to get better though and hopefully I'll be able to return to my bubbly old self again!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was sad this evening. It's nice to be sad without knowing why.


I couldn't agree less.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

By the way, thank you so much for your LIKES!!!! 

Martin, egocentric


----------



## AlainB

Personally I have my sad moments. They used to occur very frequently a 1-1.5 year ago, but now I'm happier than ever. Not that I don't have sad moments anymore; I do, but they're much less frequent.

Either way, when I _am_ sad at any given time, it tends to be without an apparent reason as well, which is quite frustrating IMHO. When it happens, I usually also don't want to do anything, not even the things I normally like - such as programming and watching a film.

Best thing to do at that very time is to go to bed, from what I experienced. The next day usually results in being happy again.


----------



## cwarchc

EarthBoundRules said:


> I've been fighting depression for the past 5 months, and I'd say I'm sad about 90% of the day.  I'm trying to get better though and hopefully I'll be able to return to my bubbly old self again!


I hope you are getting some help?
A few years ago I suffered the same, it was hard even to get out of bed.
I had some counselling and adopted something called nlp (look it up on Google), it really helped, and still helps me
There is also something called cbt, which is very similar.
You're not on your own.
You can always come on here, there's usually somebody to entertain, it does help


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Klavierspieler said:


> Or maybe that was a little more "raised" than you intended? :devil:


*Rather.*


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I love novelty... I hate routine. I guess routine makes me sad. Something new to see or listen to. A party, I'm invited somewhere with interesting people. I have to attend a show, an opera... These are things a like a lot. Having to Mawn the yard. That is really depressing. I hate that so much...Furthermore, my wife bought a kind of ecolo- machine. An awful manual and battery operated machine... No noise, no pollution... But hard! It cuts in only one direction. I have to use it today. It is just awful.

Martin, bored

P.S. and I have to pick up the dogs' "gifts" before cutting. This is the worst thing ever. Martin, desperate... LOL


----------



## regressivetransphobe

If I'm sad I consider why, and then get what I need to stop being sad.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

regressivetransphobe said:


> If I'm sad I consider why, and then get what I need to stop being sad.


It seems very logical, indeed. But... Yes there is always a BUT... Simply things rarely work. WHY is the most difficult thing I have faced in my whole life. Why are you sad? Why are you short, or fat or you are not handsome...

Being what, who, when, where easily defined... The WHY remains IMHO the most mysterious thing ever. Of couse how depends on all these previous factors. Human brain is not simpe. I think your "solution" is a bit simplistic. Why are you sad? Sometimes I know, but the solution is not there, we don't live alone... Solutions are very often in other people hands... Other time, I have no idea, I'm just like that, sad! I don't like to be sad as a guy said before. I think I hate to be sad...

Martin, trying to think.


----------



## cwarchc

Martin

You are the only person who makes you sad or happy

Here's a quote from a more famous thinker than me:


"Very little is needed to make a happy life; it is all within yourself, in your way of thinking."
Marcus Aurelius Antoninus

It took me a while to climb from the depths, but, with help, I'm getting there
Look for the good things you have
Be aware of the gift of life
Listen and observe the wonders of nature


----------



## Philip

regressivetransphobe said:


> If I'm sad I consider why, and then get what I need to stop being sad.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Philip said:


>


Canadian whiskey? A reason to be sad..LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

cwarchc said:


> Martin
> 
> You are the only person who makes you sad or happy
> 
> Here's a quote from a more famous thinker than me:
> 
> "Very little is needed to make a happy life; it is all within yourself, in your way of thinking."
> Marcus Aurelius Antoninus
> 
> It took me a while to climb from the depths, but, with help, I'm getting there
> Look for the good things you have
> Be aware of the gift of life
> Listen and observe the wonders of nature


I have already mentioned about nature...

http://www.talkclassical.com/19531-i-really-think-best.htmlhttp://www.talkclassical.com/19531-i-really-think-best.html

A lot of philosophers have said many thories... In our society, money helps!

You think big. I don't think so much. My brain is tiny... I didn't say I was unhappy. But I'm not idiot enough to be completely happy. Don't worry, (be idiot) be happy. The purpose of this thread was just to exchange. I'm not a shrink and I don't try to be one. Capisce?

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I feel I have a pretty sunny, optimistic disposition, shown through how much I laugh everyday at so many things. I have a deep happiness within me too, though, that doesn't show with a smile. It shows with my outlook on life, and perhaps death.

But just outside that level of deep happiness, there are always things to be sad about. For about a school year, I had tense emotions about a particular situation, above most other things, to the point I thought it could lead to some chronic stress. It has since faded, but has been replaced with similar situation, and thus similar emotions. I'll just describe them as "tense" (meaning nervous, pained), and I know that's probably not healthy to have in the long run. But everything comes to its ending. Just in this case, I don't see that end right now.


----------



## Couchie

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Canadian whiskey? A reason to be sad..LOL
> 
> Martin


Quebec... a reason to be sad..LOL


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Couchie said:


> Quebec... a reason to be sad..LOL


Welcome back! Naughty boy!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

This is real sadness.

Claudio Monteverdi : Lamento di Arianna

Martin


----------



## TxllxT

Last Saturday evening we happened to find ourselves in église St-Gervais-St-Protais, close to the Paris City Hall, a church of enchanting beauty for which François Couperin wrote two masses. We're not Catholic, but the singing of the choir (with a high soprano solo) and the unexpected rush of lots & lots of veiled young nuns from the choir into the main nave (greeting everyone with "Paix de Christ!") reminded one of "The Sound of Music": now tell me, isn't that happiness ?! Also Louis de Funès with the nuns just pushes me irresistably into heavenly bliss:




Never thought that it exists in real!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Très drôle. Very funny


----------



## cwarchc

I should be sad.
I had my last day at work today
Made redundant, closed our office down.
BUT I'm not
Life could be a lot worse


----------



## ZombieBeethoven

I admire your outlook, cwarchc. 
Sometimes, when I am feeling a little sad I post a few silly jokes on these forums. I hope they amuse somebody. That would make me happy.
My wife works in wildlife rehabilitiation. We get to see some very interesting animals, but by the time she gets the animals they are often in quite poor shape. Not all survive. She is very empathetic and grieves for each passing creature. Still, she persists and is a happy person. How she manages that, I do not know. That is real strength.


----------



## dmg

Daily, but I've been off my meds for about 4 months...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

dmg said:


> Daily, but I've been off my meds for about 4 months...


Something you would like to share with us?

Martin, worried


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Couchie said:


> Quebec... a reason to be sad..LOL


There is not a dislike. Then I say DISLIKE. Maybe you are not wrong, Quebec is not a paradise, but I live here! I cannot help it!
The joke is bitter.

Martin, not happy

P.s. notice we have the same queen. LOL


----------



## dmg

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Something you would like to share with us?
> 
> Martin, worried


Clinical depression runs in my father's side of the family. Both my brother and I suffer from it, as do many aunts, cousins, etc. I have a cousin who committed suicide (though he was also dealing with the onset of schizophrenia). I am uninsured at the moment (due to being unemployed and now doing contract work), so I cannot afford the medication which is pricey. So I just have to deal with it until I can get insurance again.


----------



## SeanWolferl

"We cannot despair about mankind knowing that Mozart was a man."

Albert Einstein


----------



## MaestroViolinist

regressivetransphobe said:


> If I'm sad I consider why, and then get what I need to stop being sad.


Chocolate?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Chocolate?


No, no. Strong black coffee and a good dose of *Ligeti's* micropolyphonic music.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

dmg said:


> Clinical depression runs in my father's side of the family. Both my brother and I suffer from it, as do many aunts, cousins, etc. I have a cousin who committed suicide (though he was also dealing with the onset of schizophrenia). I am uninsured at the moment (due to being unemployed and now doing contract work), so I cannot afford the medication which is pricey. So I just have to deal with it until I can get insurance again.


If you were living in Quebec, being unemployed your medication would be free. I'm sorry to hear that. But medications as Prozac have many side effects. Sometimes is better to have some herbal teas.... Of course, I'm not a doctor...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No, no. Strong black coffee and a good dose of *Ligeti's* micropolyphonic music.


Does strong black coffee exist in Australia?

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Does strong black coffee exist in Australia?
> 
> Martin


Melbourne actually has terrific coffee. Strong black the way Brahms does it does not exist in Australia.

I wish I could change my vote up the top. I have been feeling sad every evening for the past few days.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Melbourne actually has terrific coffee. Strong black the way Brahms does it does not exist in Australia.
> 
> I wish I could change my vote up the top. I have been feeling sad every evening for the past few days.


I'm sorry to hear that. You could analyse why...

In frienship

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No, no. Strong black coffee and a good dose of *Ligeti's* micropolyphonic music.


Strong black coffee?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Melbourne actually has terrific coffee. Strong black the way Brahms does it does not exist in Australia.
> 
> I wish I could change my vote up the top. I have been feeling sad every evening for the past few days.


How horrible...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> How horrible...


I know. I wish they made it as strong as Brahms likes.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know. I wish they made it as strong as Brahms likes.


 Was that purposefully misunderstood?

Lol


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I don't know how Brahms liked his coffee. I love espresso and capuccino. I have a wonderful machine and I drink about one or two espressos a day. In the morning, when I wake up, I dring regular filter coffee but quite strong anyhow. I come from Argentina where we had a lot of Italian immigrants, then the coffee is always strong. I love coffee, my wife preferes tea. I am sad today, i was sad today and probably I will tomorrow. It's not something I can remedy with medicine... But a have serious problems tomstay asleep more tha two hours. I even created a thread asking for help in this sense. The answers were not satisfactory. Nobody could really help me. I think all this is consuming me... Or I will die or I will help myself to die.

Martin


----------



## DmitriShostabrovich

I get sad a lot of the time, but usually I can fix it by listening to some music. I've found that Brahms's "Academic Festival Overture" is a great mood-lifter.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

DmitriShostabrovich said:


> I get sad a lot of the time, but usually I can fix it by listening to some music. I've found that Brahms's "Academic Festival Overture" is a great mood-lifter.


Really? Lol. What about the same title but...by Shostakovich

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't know how Brahms liked his coffee. I love espresso and capuccino. I have a wonderful machine and I drink about one or two espressos a day. In the morning, when I wake up, I dring regular filter coffee but quite strong anyhow. I come from Argentina where we had a lot of Italian immigrants, then the coffee is always strong. I love coffee, my wife preferes tea. I am sad today, i was sad today and probably I will tomorrow. It's not something I can remedy with medicine... But a have serious problems tomstay asleep more tha two hours. I even created a thread asking for help in this sense. The answers were not satisfactory. Nobody could really help me. I think all this is consuming me... Or I will die or I will help myself to die.
> 
> Martin


Brahms always made his own coffee because he would complain that others would never make it string enough.

Been listening to _Tristan und Isolde_ and now I am sad. I think I am becoming addicted to it (both the opera and being sad.)


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Brahms always made his own coffee because he would complain that others would never make it string enough.
> 
> Been listening to _Tristan und Isolde_ and now I am sad. I think I am becoming addicted to it (both the opera and being sad.)


Be happy! Birgit Nilsson could sing it several times...and she didn't "really" die. Instead, she just got plenty of cash. LOL. About Brahms...I didn't know, I'm very demanding about my coffee too...Should I try composing a symphony? Bach composed a remarkable cantata...the coffee Cantata.






Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Be happy!
> 
> Martin


According to my horoscopes for today, I will be a very optimistic, forward-looking person. So yes I think today will be my happy day.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> According to my horoscopes for today, I will be a very optimistic, forward-looking person. So yes I think today will be my happy day.


God! Horoscope is so important! I guess Danielle Steel says this in her novels. She is so smart and admire her so deeply!
For me it is written: you gonna die in a ditch. Anyways, I wish you a happy happy day!

Martin Martinovich


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> God! Horoscope is so important! I guess Danielle Steel says this in her novels. She is so smart and admire her so deeply!
> For me it is written: you gonna die in a ditch. Anyways, I wish you a happy happy day!
> 
> Martin Martinovich


Are you making fun of my astrology obsession?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you making fun of my astrology obsession?


Why are you asking that? (my mother told me, when you are embarrassed, answer with a question)

Ma?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Why are you asking that? (my mother told me, when you are embarrassed, answer with a question)
> 
> Ma?


Are you implying that I was _embarrassed?_


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you implying that I was _embarrassed?_


Why should yo be embarrased?

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Why should yo be embarrased?
> 
> Martin


Ha. You're the one answering with a question now!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ha. You're the one answering with a question now!


Yes... When i am embarrassed with the question... LOL

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Yes... When i am embarrassed with the question... LOL
> 
> Martin


Haha. It seems as if we are not embarrassed now as no more questions are being asked.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha. It seems as if we are not embarrassed now as no more questions are being asked.


I am sorry...why do you say that?

Martin


----------

